# CJC, GHRP and hGH question



## hypno (Apr 12, 2012)

I have never seen anything on this, maybe because it is so simple, but just the same, can you mix these 3 in the same pin like you can with oil based roids?


----------



## blergs. (Apr 12, 2012)

for peptides I pin each one on there own i would not mix them. since peptides are so sensitive if some of one gets in the other vial when drawing it may do something you dont want .


----------



## Kleen (Apr 12, 2012)

You can mix the peps in the syringe right before injection then inject however any longer and you could have the proteins in the peptides bond to one another creating something that is not what you intended to inject. However I have used the Mod GRF 1-29 and Ipa together with no issues at all. I have run Ipa alone and I can tell you that it was definitely different running it with the Mod GRF. Just don't premix any of the peptides together for storage, only in the syringe immediately pre injection then inject.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kleen said:


> You can mix the peps in the syringe right before injection then inject however any longer and you could have the proteins in the peptides bond to one another creating something that is not what you intended to inject. However I have used the Mod GRF 1-29 and Ipa together with no issues at all. I have run Ipa alone and I can tell you that it was definitely different running it with the Mod GRF. Just don't premix any of the peptides together for storage, only in the syringe immediately pre injection then inject.



^^^ This.. Peptides I combined at the time of administartion.  Don't want to store them like that though.  As for the HGH, I won't ever mix HGH with anything.  It's a fragile amino chain, and honestly it's too damn expensive to take the chance.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 12, 2012)

im mixing the GHRP and CJC atm dont have the hGH. i draw the cjc first then same pin draw the GHRP.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> ^^^ This.. Peptides I combined at the time of administartion.  Don't want to store them like that though.  As for the HGH,* I won't ever mix HGH with anything.  It's a fragile amino chain, and honestly it's too damn expensive to take the chance*.



AMEN to that!


----------



## hypno (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 13, 2012)

It wont hurt the peptides.As stated above I wouldn't store them this way but shooting them right away will be ok.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 13, 2012)

It's perfectly fine to draw them up in the same pin. Don't draw them up together and let them sit for over 20 minutes or store them like that. 

I talked to a very knowledgable source on gh peptides and he said they are not that fragile.


----------

